

People With "Warrior Gene" Better at Risky Decisions - ccoop
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn19830-people-with-warrior-gene-better-at-risky-decisions.html

======
lukev
Yet another sensationalist headline.

Actual content - The gene MAOA-L has to do with neurotransmitters and there is
a correlation between presence of the gene and the risk-aversion of 83 men in
the study.

~~~
hugh3
Indeed. And the bit about making "better decisions" is particularly rubbish;
they make the more rational decision in _one_ artificial situation which has
been engineered (would you like $2 or a fifty fifty chance of winning $10 or
losing $5?) so that the risky option is the more rational one.

------
adriand
This reminds me: did we ever get to see results from that "Are Entrepreneurs
pirates?" test that ran on HN a while back?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1898317>

------
dguido
Neat, I wonder how long before it shows up in 23andMe tests.

